# Activando un relay



## crimson (Nov 3, 2012)

A raíz de una gran cantidad de preguntas sobre cómo activar un relay subo este artículo de Nueva Electrónica donde trata la mayoría de los casos conocidos en los que hay de por medio un relay. Trabajar con distintas tensiones, activar y desactivar con un solo botón, temporizador, etc. etc. ¡Ojalá les sea útil!
Saludos C


















​


----------



## tatajara (Nov 3, 2012)

gracias por compartirlo crismon ¡¡¡
muy buena info 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2012)

! Gracias por el aporte ¡


----------



## manchaes (Nov 3, 2012)

Gracias por la información..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2012)

Unificamos donde mandarlos 

Gracias Crimson


----------



## elbardila (Nov 3, 2012)

Gracias, muy buena informacion.


----------



## Electronec (Nov 4, 2012)

Super completo, gracias Crimson.


----------



## crimson (Nov 4, 2012)

¡Al contrario! Gracias a Uds. por permitirme compartirlo. Este artículo me sacó del apuro más de una vez.
Saludos C


----------



## chugus (Nov 4, 2012)

Excelente, muy bien explicado!


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 4, 2012)

gracias, por tan completa informacion.!!


----------



## xavierivera (Abr 22, 2013)

Gracias, saludos cordiales


----------

